# Overstimulation of follicles



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have recently joined this site and have just found the IUI thread.  

I'm 36, DH is 35 and we've been married for 4 years, TTC for nearly 3.

I had a lap and dye back in June which didn't show anything untoward and started my first course of IUI last month with Suprecur and Gonal F. My day 8 U/S showed a high number of follies growing which they weren't happy about. My day 10 U/S showed there were 19 follies in all so my course was abandoned for that month. I have had another U/S this morning (I'm on day 7) and there are still too many follies for IUI to start again. They told me to come back next month (on day 7 again) to see how things are then. 

My worries are how long can it take for these follies to go back to normal size? (My ovaries are also quite enlarged too.) And will each follie release an egg or do they just shrink back? 

I'm feeling quite frustrated by it all as I just want to get on with the treatment.

Has anyone else experienced this?

Any advice would be great!

Pix 
x


----------



## Ro1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Dear Pix,

The same thing happened to me for first two cycles - it was very frustrating and felt a bit desperate after waiting so long for the appointment!!! The clinics do seem to do different drug and scan regimes so it is a bit hard to compare.  I thought after the 2nd that it would never get dose right, but they did.  I ended up on 37.5 of Gonal F from day 3 to 12 with 2 follies of 19mm and 16mm- so you will get there!!! (the first cycle was 150 for 2 days, then 75, 2nd cycle 75 4 days followed by 37.5 for 2 before abandoned)  I was OK to start again after each AF, but I had about 10/12 follies so it may take a wee bit longer for you (or maybe not) for them to reabsorb.  My belly was quite sore and tight for a while , but this did go off after a few days.  

I would have a chat with the clinic on your next appointment, I was given this advice wheh I posted here about same issue, it was definately worth it and got an extra earlier scan to check that wasn't over-stimming again. I'm coming to the end of 2ww now, so it went to fully cycle 3rd time with the lower meds.

I hope that it works out for you next time, best of luck!

Ro


----------



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Ro.

I've got my fingers crossed for you with your 2ww. Hope it goes well!

Pix 
x


----------



## quackers (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi,
I overstimulated with menopur on my 3rd cycle and I had to wait for one full un-medicated cycle to start again.  I'm going to be starting Gonal F this time (37.5).  I haven't gone to my appointment yet but can you tell me what the procedure is for injecting with Gonal F?  It comes in a pen, already loaded with the medication right?  Where do you normally inject - thigh/stomach?  Does the pen ever mis-fire? (that happened to me on an auto-injector with Menopur).  Have you had any side effects with Gonal F?  Hope you don't mind all the questions ladies.
Many thanks.


----------



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi quackers,

I was on 75ml of Gonal F. It came as a bottle of powder into which you had to inject a soultion to make it liquid, then draw it back into the syringe (a little fiddly to do), change the needle and then inject into tummy or thigh. I know that it can come as a pen. Perhaps mine was that way as it was a higher dosage.  

I didn't really get any side effects from it... apart from overstimulation!  

Good luck with it I hope it works!

x


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hiya,
I use a gonal-f pen, and it is really easy to use.  You just prime it once at the beginning, and then use a new needle on the end each time.  As for side effects, I cant say I have had any bad ones - just tiredness, some headaches (may or may not be the gonal f) and feel really drunk/sick after half a glass of wine!   
i have not had any 'miss-fires'.......well, yet anyway!  You can inject in the tummy or the thigh.  I have never injected in the thigh, just the tummy.  It doesnt really hurt so you shouldnt have any probs with it.
Hope it goes well for you hon,
Bump


----------

